# Oggi è davvero pesante



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Sono due tre giorni che l'ansia aumenta costantemente. 
Sto aspettando di sapere come si pronuncerà il giudice, e anche se razionalmente so che le prospettive di miglioramento sono poche, il dannato cuore spera e si prepara la fossa da solo.

In mezzo a questo, altri fastidi e delusioni e tristezze e casini, di cui non vale la pena parlare, ma che ieri mi hanno tenuta sveglia fino a notte fonda, a pensare, a cercare di non pensare.

Stamattina, dopo aver portato Fra a scuola, non riuscivo a scendere dalla macchina. Sono rimasta seduta per non so quanto tempo, il cervello staccato, senza forze, senza volontà, senza vita.
E ora sto guardando l'orologio, osservando il tempo che scorre via veloce, e io non so come approfittarne.

Mia madre preme perchè dovrei uscire a comprare vestiti per la bimba -lasciamo stare- sistemare cosa non so, farmi una hennè, fare non so cos'altro.
Mentre mi assordava con le sue continue lamentele e critiche, le ho chiesto per pietà di lasciarmi un pò stare oggi, si è offesa.
Come si è offeso mio padre quando prima di uscire mi ha tirato in disparte per dirmi quanto è stronza cattiva etc etc mia madre. E mi sono alterata.

Scusate. Oggi sono disperata. Disperata.
Davvero oggi non so dove sbattere la testa. Ieri sera mentre mia madre ancora mi rimproverava per non mi ricordo ancora, non ce l'ho fatta, ho sbattuto i pugni sul tavolo, ho i polsi blu di lividi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

mi ricordi mia sorella. E' dura tenere acceso il barlume dell'indifferenza.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

non si può che aspettare , raccontati qualcosa di bello; io quando ho un'attesa snervante lo faccio.
un abbraccio


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Carissima Nausicaa, non scoraggiarti prima del tempo, spero tanto tu abbia almeno una cara amica con cui sfogarti. Ricordati che non sei la sola, per fortuna, ad avere enormi problemi da risolvere, e che a volte la fortuna gira.

Io, per quello che posso e conto, tifo per te.

Mi spiace che tu non abbia genitori in grado di sostenerti moralmente. forse fanno del loro meglio, a modo loro,  non essendo all'altezza di capire il tuo stato d'animo.

Scrivi sempre se ti va di avere un pò di compagnia o sfogarti.

Incrocio le dita.

Un grandissimi abbraccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7798 ha detto:
			
		

> mi ricordi mia sorella. E' dura tenere acceso il barlume dell'indifferenza.
> 
> Un abbraccio.


Un abbraccio a tua sorella :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva;bt7799 ha detto:
			
		

> non si può che aspettare , raccontati qualcosa di bello; io quando ho un'attesa snervante lo faccio.
> un abbraccio


Conto le mie fortune. La prima su tutte, che Fra cresce bene, un fiore meraviglioso.
Ma è la stanchezza fisica e mentale che mi sta ammazzando.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata;bt7800 ha detto:
			
		

> Carissima Nausicaa, non scoraggiarti prima del tempo, spero tanto tu abbia almeno una cara amica con cui sfogarti. Ricordati che non sei la sola, per fortuna, ad avere enormi problemi da risolvere, e che a volte la fortuna gira.
> 
> Io, per quello che posso e conto, tifo per te.
> 
> ...


Non mi scoraggio prima del tempo... il mio scoraggiamento è solidamente fondato su anni :smile:
Grazie... 

Ps Devastata.... dai, cambia nick anche tu...io ero Senzasperanze :smile:
Oddio, potevo pure tenermelo... :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Non sono mai stata ossessionata dal mio aspetto fisico.
Ovviamente, non mi sono mai piaciuta, ma a posteriori so che ero una graziosa ragazza, con qualcosa da dire :smile:

Ora mi guardo allo specchio.
Ho 35 anni circa, e sono vecchia. Ho mani da vecchia, ho la pelle da vecchia. Ho capelli da vecchia, mi vesto da vecchia.
Nei miei sogni sono ancora quella ragazza, ma quando mi vedo, quando mi guardo, quando vado in giro, so di essere vecchia.
Sono bastati pochi anni, per farmi cadere addosso decenni.

Le rughe mi sono scivolate sul viso. Nulla contro le rughe, ma queste mi parlano dei giorni e delle notti di pianto. Delle preoccupazioni, della fatica che non finisce mai.
Il mio corpo appesantito che mi parla della mia disperazione a mangiucchiare qua e là, nel tentativo di aggrapparmi a qualcosa di bello quando la bellezza attorno a me non la vedevo proprio.
E adesso che cmq quasi 7 chili se ne sono andati, visto che non ho tempo nè energie per fare un pò di movimento, questo mio corpo sia appesantito sia flaccido (il massimo :smile mi sbatte in faccia il ricordo di tempi passati, in cui mi muovevo con quella spudoratezza e confidenza che è della gioventù.

Mi sento vecchia, mi vedo vecchia, e non so se riuscirò mai ad essere, non quella ragazza giovane, ma almeno una signora con un briciolo di confidenza in sè.

Sostanzialmente, vorrei avere almeno il tempo di farmi la ceretta :smile:


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Trovalo, fallo prima di tutto per te, poi per Fra, fatti sempre bella per lei.

Non pensare di essere la sola ad esserti trascurata per mille motivi, poi si cambia, basta metterlo come punto indispensabile per stare meglio e fare stare meglio tua figlia.

Se posso aiutarti MP.

Forza. Mia figlia ha due anni meno di te, e qualche punto in comune con te.


----------

